# atapicam error



## ikbendeman (Sep 10, 2013)

I want to burn CDs. In all previous versions of FreeBSD (before 9.0) I had to set

```
hw.ata.atapi_dma=1
```

This sysctl knob does not exist and when I try to `kldload atapicam` the result is

```
kldload: can't load atapicam: Exec format error
```
Any suggestions? Please? Or information that I missed out along the way? Has atapicam been retired?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Has atapicam been retired?


Sort of. All devices are now using CAM by default. So there's no need to load it anymore.

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308


----------

